# Cheyenne 2002



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

the skirt around my MH is cracked , i ordered some gelcoat filler to fill the crack but it stands out as the filler is white and does not mach the skirt , does anybody know the ral code to order the correct color topcoat please


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

i soke to auto trail and the company that made the side skirts had the gelcoat made to match the vehicle paint code, so it looks as though it will get painted ,

my local boat builder could get the gelcote to match but would have to order 25kg's of it


----------

